

Learn You Some Erlang For Great Good - paulgb
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/

======
mononcqc
Hello HN, I'm the guy who wrote the LYSE site! I Hope you'll enjoy it :) At
least I have fun writing and drawing for it.

I'll always be fixing mistakes and technical points that were not caught in
the reviewing process, so it's much appreciated if you give me comments and
criticism. Feel free to speak your mind, I collect these ideas and build on
them.

~~~
keenerd
You have it under a fairly tight CC license. Is my automatically ripped PDF
version legit enough?

<http://kmkeen.com/mirror/lys_erlang_fgg.pdf>

It was an enjoyable read.

~~~
mononcqc
I might eventually relax the license. I'm a permissive guy and don't mind
people sending links, copying or printing stuff, but I'd like to be notified
about distribution (I would mainly allow non-commercial stuff, educational and
archival purposes, fair use, etc), mainly because I want feedback to make sure
the content is right. Some people caught simple arithmetic errors in my stuff
already; it would suck to have distributed stuff being wrong because I
couldn't update it. At least I can try and notify people who distributed it
for some reason.

Your version is legit enough for me to ask you if I can link it in the FAQ
under the question about books :)

What do you think? (I can host it, of course)

~~~
keenerd
You should never have to ask to link something on the internet!

I'd prefer to host it, mainly because my technique is pretty crude at this
point, and I do intend to improve the quality.

~~~
Deestan
> You should never have to ask to link something on the internet!

It is considered good form to ask before linking if there is the possibility
that you generate a ton of traffic to someone's personal server. It may not be
configured with high load in mind, or it may have a small bandwidth quota.

------
dylanz
_Why did you do this?

You need to make it more poignant. Perhaps you should pack up your shoes, some
hpricots, and go camping. Lay it all out on a RedCloth, drink some potion, and
get unHoly. Then, only then... may you reach optimum poignancy.

Some may or may not find that punny. Great work! I like the "guide" approach,
and it's great to see one being written for Erlang. Keep it up!

~~~
dylanz
Jeesh... is this thing on? Humor in puns people, humor in puns.

Granted I didn't realize there was also a Haskell variant of such a document.
So many down votes makes a man sad... T_T

~~~
scott_s
Getting the puns and thinking they're funny are two different things.

~~~
olliesaunders
So harsh.

------
jerf
After some thought, I have come to the conclusion that the title page should
be the official Erlang logo. Perhaps suitably shrunk down, but otherwise,
totally the official logo. Don't forget the beard.

~~~
jwecker
You must be a lisper.

<http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Common_Lisp/Cover>

;)

~~~
jerf
No, but that's the best argument for Lisp I've ever seen.

------
ihumanable
If this ends up being half as good as Learn You A Haskell, it will be well
worth it. Good to see that you get their permission first

~~~
mononcqc
I know Miran from IRC, so it was a very friendly discussion.

I certainly aim to make it as good as LYAH, his online book is doing a great
service to the Haskell community and I'd like Erlang to have something
similar.

------
speek
I'm both excited and pissed that this came out.

Excited because it's awesome, pissed because my book didn't come out before
this.

Edit: my book is still more children-based. :-)

~~~
mononcqc
I'll probably end up reading it. Is it referenced anywhere?

~~~
speek
It's not out yet, though I'm planning to release it by mid december.

~~~
mononcqc
Send me a notification at that point then! my email is straight on the first
page of the site, so I'm easy to find ;)

------
Nervetattoo
Great article/mini book. The only thing I miss is a more hands on problem
solving example, its such a fun way to start learning something compared to
just reading technical detail. Would certainly widen the crowd if you provided
both :)

------
christofd
I'm still waiting on the Monads chapter in LYAH :)

Yeah, LYSE is a great idea... now we need an OCaml version as well.

------
avinashv
This is great! I like the style, _love_ that octopus logo (beard is just
perfect), and like the formatting.

One thing--and this might be me--that I would change is the color of the body
text. It's not dark enough.

------
paulitex
high quality doc is almost as rare as it is valuable. A noble task, kudos and
may you not loose your steam!

------
ams6110
Great start, was enjoyable and informative. Looking forward to the next
chapters...

------
sho
I absolutely love this site. 1000x thanks to the author. I've been toying with
erlang for months; looks like the time has come to take the plunge!

